# Eldar Corsairs



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Just a little while ago, I received a commission to paint up some Eldar Corsairs from Forge World, along with an Autarch to lead the group.

They're meant to work well with either dark or craftworld Eldar as allies. I don't know that they need much more introduction, so here they are.


----------



## walrusninja (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow... Those are awesome! Nice work!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I really do not like the dragonfly wings and have not since they first appeared in RT.

However your painting is great as always.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

gah, teach me!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I have never really liked the corsair models, but you did a great job as usual.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Arcane said:


> gah, teach me!




Is there something in particular you'd like me to go over?


----------

